# Who Says Geese Don't Nest in Trees



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thank you Brittany for sending these photos from your farm. Their family noticed a big nest and at a closer look it was a Canada goose! I've heard of geese nesting on top of houses and other strange places but not often is there picture proof. Pretty cool


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

Did that goose build the nest or steal a Hawk nest? Either way that is pretty cool.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Very cool!


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Getting the goslings down should to be interesting...


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Must have been a hawk nest and the old goose thought - why not?

At least this way she will be off the ground from predators.

Chris - Can you ask Brittany to give us an update when the goslings hatch, etc.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

That has got to be the coolest thing I've seen in a while! Thanks for posting Chris.

Out of curiousity, is it in a backyard or near a wetland? It may be an old heron nest too if it's over a wetland... :huh:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Do you think the goslings will survive? I don't know if a goose would bring food to their young if they are too small to fly down, which I am sure they will be for quite a while. Pretty cool picture!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Shouldn't be any different than woodducks....they will jump as fluffballs and not be injured.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

That is an eagles nest being it is so big, not a Hawks nest. Mallards are also know to nest in the oddest places too.

Maybe an eagle grabbed a hunter's decoy last Fall and that is where it ended up. :wink: I know many of us have seen Eagles swoop down on waterfowl while we were hunting or scouting. I saw a Bald Eagle take out an adult Snow in mid air this spring while scouting in ND.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

That looks comfy


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Soon they'll start hunting geese in flooded timber down south. That picture was amazing, I never thought a canada would nest in a tree.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm asking her the questions that came up here and will post up when I get them.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

haha thats pretty neat.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Talk about out of the ordinary! Them are awesome pictures and I am now dumbfounded! :thumb:
That's gotta be an unoccupied eagle's nest. Hopefully, it's unoccupied anyway for the goose's sake. :wink:
I wouldn't be as surprised to see a goose in a cormorant's nest, but an eagle's????? 
Just when you sometimes think you've seen it all and realize you haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

A few years back I saw a goose nesting in a tree, it was a little ways to the nearest water and involved crossing a small highway, neve found out what happened to them though..


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

hahaha cool...hope the little ones survive


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Wow! I have seen a goose standing in a tree before, but nothing like that.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

FYI - this goose built the nest according to Brittany. There was nothing there before the goose arrived.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Maybe Dennis Hunt is right:
"We cannot win the war on geese because God will not allow it."

:lol:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

That would be the only thing he would be right about then....

As for geese actually building the nest. I am a skeptic, and unless I see a video of the geese actually building it, I'll remain doubtful.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Photoshop... :huh:


----------



## collarcatcher (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice pics chris! I must agree with Ken W's comment about "no different than wood ducks..." Never saw a canada nest in a tree before, but we had a giant canada nest here in PA on an old bridge pier (foot traffic only) some 70 feet over a trout stream. Water below not even 2 feet deep , lots of exposed rocks too. She nested there for at least 4 years in a row, so it must have worked out fine! (If you have ever seen footage from greenland, scotland , etc of barnacle goose goslings jumping off the cliffs it is truly amazing, some get smashed, but most bounce like tennis balls! ) THANKS again for the Pics! :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Did some research and found out that is not all that uncommon for canada geese to nest in trees at all.
They are known for using old osprey nests I guess.

News to me.


----------

